# Postpartum Gestational



## Alisbaba (Jan 27, 2016)

I developed diabetes during pregnancy and after delivery was all clear! My baby is now 10 weeks old and have found to feel slightly unwell this past week or 2. I had a cinnamon twirl yesterday and about an hour later developed a headache and slight palpitations the same as when I had high blood sugar during pregnancy. I did my blood sugar as I've still got the test and it was 9.1, is this normal? I also have an underactive thyroid which I've had for 6 years and possibly need my thyroxine reducing as I've lost more weight than before I was pregnant. This is my third child and I only had diabetes with this and not the others and I'm 39 now. Do I still have diabetes or a form of insulin resistance?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Alisbaba, welcome to the forum  9.1 is on the high side, I think it would be advisable to get it checked out at your GPs. People who develop gestational diabetes (as you may be aware) are more prone to developing Type 2 diabetes. A non-diabetic reading would be in the range 3.3-6.0 mmol/l, although depending on when and what you ate before the test it might be a bit higher.

Good luck, let us know what the GP says and if you have any more questions


----------



## Alisbaba (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi
I had a pastry cinnamon twirl to cause that. I had a chicken wrap today and it was 8.7 I was its only happening at evening meal as,I said my 6 week fasting check was normal?

Cheers 
Alison


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2016)

Don't take this the wrong way, but you have small children - you didn't have any sticky fingers when you tested did you?  

I'd be tempted to ask the GP for a Glucose Tolerance Test to see how you respond.


----------



## Alisbaba (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi

No I always wash hands before with plain soap as directed by nurse. I'm booked into see the doctor so I will update you.

Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2016)

I hope all goes well with your appointment


----------

